# What weapon is this?



## danteh (2 Sep 2009)

I'm sorry if this is an easy answer, but I'm not to weapon savy but I am very interested.

What weapon is this?

http://www.imfdb.org/images/c/c8/UnitSR25a.jpg
http://www.imfdb.org/images/4/47/UnitSR25.jpg
http://www.imfdb.org/images/4/42/UnitSR25c.jpg

It says its an M16A4 which I can believe but I just want to be sure because like I said I'm not to weapons savy 

Plus dont take this the wrong way, I do not intend on doing this because I dont think it would be allowed but IF that in fact is an M16A4 could you replicate those modifications onto a C7A2?


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Sep 2009)

From Colt.

http://www.colt.com/mil/M16.asp

Text
Colt M16A4 Rifle is the fourth generation of the M16 weapon system. The M16A4 Rifle still represents the world standard by which all other weapons of this class are judged. Its combat proven performance is verified by the fact that over 8 million M16 weapon systems have been produced and placed in military service throughout the world. With a record that is unmatched by any other weapon system, it is no wonder that the U.S. Marine Corps considers there to be “… no finer service rifle in the world today”.

Colt M16A4 Rifle, now in production, features a performance identical to the M16A2. Physical differences between the two weapons include a removable carrying handle with an integral rail-mounting system on the M16A4. When the carrying handle is removed, any accessory device with a rail grabber, such as an optical sight, can be mounted on the weapon.

The M16A4 Rifle barrel is designed to accept the M203 Grenade Launcher which can easily be assembled to the rifle offering the user both point and area firing capabilities. Also, all US and NATO rifle grenades can be fired without any supplementary equipment.

The new concepts of rapid deployment, mobility and increased firepower play a major part in the overall strategy of modern warfare. Increased emphasis is now put on small tactical units that are able to “get in and out” fast. Increased need for a lightweight, highly dependable, accurate service rifle with added fire power therefore exists. Colt M16A4 Rifle is the ultimate rifle in 5.56mm.





QUALITY MAKES IT A COLT 
Colt Legal/Copyright/Privacy Information About This Site 
© 2003 Colt Defense LLC. All Rights Reserved.  

------------

OWDU


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Sep 2009)

danteh said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this is an easy answer, but I'm not to weapon savy but I am very interested.
> 
> What weapon is this?
> 
> ...



Right in the name of the photographs.

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Sep 2009)

Right from Knight's on the 7.62mm NATO calibre SR25 family.

I6 will have this covered  :nod:

http://www.knightarmco.com/images/sr25.html

OWDU


----------



## danteh (2 Sep 2009)

Okay thanks alot, so it wasnt a m16a4 like it said on the site. The site said m16a4 but the picture said SR25. Thanks. I guess my 2nd question asking if it could be set up to work on a c7 but if its not a m16 I'm guessing not.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Sep 2009)

No mate, those in your 1st post are 5.56mm rifles.

C7 FOW are infact M16FOW, and with the correct parts (assys/sub assys), they would accept the A4 upgrade. 

OWDU


----------



## PanaEng (2 Sep 2009)

The last pic seems to show a bigger mag housing and a biger mag than for a 5.56.
Pretty sweet, but 16lbs for the M110!!! I guess that is still lighter and more versatile than other options.
Any reviews from someone who has shot one?

cheers,
Frank


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Sep 2009)

WRT the last pic in question on danteh's first post.

Thats an old 20rd M16 magazine in 5.56mm.

The rifle is also missing the auto sear pin in the reciever, meaning this rifle is strictly SA, and to me, I smell a rat, as the pic appears to be be staged, as the 'shooter' is wearing an old East German rain drop camouflage uniform.

I've put many rds down range in the SR25 in pre-deployment trg and in country (at a range not in anger), and I have also done repairs on this weapon. IMHO, this rifle is a true Cadillac, and a compliment to the late Eugene Stoner. It's very pleasant to shoot.

M16 wise, I was involved in a national M16A1 to A2 rebuild upgrade about 10 yrs ago, and I have 31 yrs experience on this family of weapons.

Australia uses the SR25 within our sniper cells.

Note the 'funky' cams this bloke (in need of a hair cut too), and the pic of a 'vintage' original alloy 20 rd M16/AR-15 magazine.  

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Strike (3 Sep 2009)

OD, you'll note the CBS emblem at the bottom right corner so the weapon, being a tv version, will likely have some faults.


----------



## danteh (3 Sep 2009)

Yeah these screenshots are from the show The Unit. I was just interested because on the imdb website they say they're just a modified M16. But obviously I was mistaken, which is why i posted in the first place


----------



## PanaEng (4 Sep 2009)

Haha, I should have clued in when the pictures came from imdb as well as the logo.
Haven't seen the show.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## KevinB (24 Sep 2009)

SR-25 series guns dont have forward assists...


----------



## Strike (25 Sep 2009)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> SR-25 series guns dont have forward assists...



Stop showing off!


----------



## Quintilian (9 Nov 2009)

Hello   ,

Need help identifying this rifle. 

http://www.coltcanada.com/Images/eagle-pic.gif

It is piston driven and has a folding stock. It's not Colt Canada C8CQB.  Diemaco SCAR trial submission maybe ?  Can You help me? Please.  


Thank You!


Best Regards


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2009)

|Are you sure?

http://www.coltcanada.com/Images/cqb-annot.gif

http://www.coltcanada.com/Images/cqb-pic.gif


----------



## Quintilian (10 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> |Are you sure?



Thank You. Yeah, I am sure. It is not a C7/C8 family weapon. It has folding stock. Where is charging handle ? Look carefully please.


----------



## ajp (10 Nov 2009)

I don't think it is any C7/8 varient, though the only thing siminlar to me is the flash suppressor.  If you look closely at the sock, it looks almost like it can hinge to the left.  The reciever is no where large enough at the magazine area to be a C8.  Way too many differences.  And it doesn't appear to be in the MP5 family...that was my first guess, but the mag size alone throws that out.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Nov 2009)

I  can see the charging handle similar to HK, you can see the recess for the hold-open, aand yes I would agree its piston driven, but I don't have a clue what this thing is. Perhaps some experimental thing, maybe even a 'hoax weap' of somekind, a la airsoft etc?

OWDU


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Nov 2009)

Look at the lower receiver....

I dont know what kind of mag that firearm is rocking, but the magwell is definately at a much steeper angle then normal.

Perhaps a KAC SR47?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SR-47


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Nov 2009)

The bloke is CADPATted, which means nothing, he's wearing a TV, which means nothing, he has the 1st gen Nella C7 bayonet, which means nothing, and it appears he has a Thermold 30 rd mag in what appears to be 5.56mm, which again means nothing.

To sum up, who knows what type of a wpn this is, as I have never seen such, nor read of such, however I am sure I6 can possibly add his 2 cents. Calling I6, calling I6......  ;D

The lower mag well is similar to the SR-47 drawing, but again who knows, this could be some type of a fantasy warrior wannabee pic, but I might be wrong.

Time will tell.

OWDU


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Nov 2009)

Ummmm would it not make sense for Colt Canada to try and sell one of _their_ products instead of another companies weapon? Why would they have an airsoft weapon when they have their pick of any one of a number of C#?


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Nov 2009)

Hey ED,

WRT the Colt Canada links for the above pic of the 'mystery weapon',  when I tried going there I was bounced, not even getting into the site.

Hence I am not too confident in their source.

Cheers,

Wes

EDITs to say here is what I get when I try these links (all 3) 
The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the  Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click  Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the  Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer  
-----------------------

Anyone else having these issues???


----------



## Fusaki (17 Nov 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hey ED,
> 
> WRT the Colt Canada links for the above pic of the 'mystery weapon',  when I tried going there I was bounced, not even getting into the site.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the original links, but the pic *IS* right from Colt Canada:

http://www.coltcanada.com/eagle-page.htm


----------



## Snaketnk (17 Nov 2009)

Maybe that's Colt's as-of-yet-unpublished competition for the SCAR and Masada/ACR


----------



## Quintilian (18 Nov 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I don't know about the original links, but the pic *IS* right from Colt Canada:
> 
> http://www.coltcanada.com/eagle-page.htm





Of Course.


----------



## Quintilian (23 Nov 2009)

Might be a Robinson XCR version...But, the magazine well on the unknown gun still looks more "SR-47-ish" compared to the XCR's. One of Daewoo variants ? I have no idea what this is.  Anyone else? 


Might be a Bushmaster Auto Rifle ?



















Daewoo DR200 ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Nov 2009)

Why not email Colt Canada directly and ask?


----------



## Quintilian (25 Nov 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Why not email Colt Canada directly and ask?




About two months ago I contacted a Colt Canada. No answer yet ...


----------



## Fusaki (25 Nov 2009)

I think I got it.

http://world.guns.ru/assault/as13-e.htm

It's a HK53 variant with a flat top receiver, modified with a rail system and a folding stock.  Apparently MP5 accessories are more or less interchangeable with HK53s.

Notice the location of the charging handle beside the front sight, the distinctive angled magwell, the fire selector switch, and the "tube shaped" reciever.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2009)

So you figure Colt is now licenced to produce HKs ?


----------



## ajp (26 Nov 2009)

I am not convinced the Magazine housing matches.


----------



## Quintilian (8 Apr 2010)

It's not a HK53 variant. ...No other guesses ?  


 :


----------



## SeanNewman (8 Apr 2010)

What is throwing me is that there appears to be no break at all between the receiver and hand guard.

The forward slope of the mag housing matches some of the other photos, but the tubular body has me scratching my head.

I'm almost more curious to see how that weapon would break down for cleaning and maint than I am finding out what it is.


----------

